# Doc Nelle Tue Mani: la fiction sul primario di Codogno



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

Fiction in 8 puntate, prodotta da Lux Vide, con protagonista *Luca Argentero* ed ispirata ai libri scritti da *Pierdante Piccioni*, medico e primario dell'ospedale di *Codogno*, prima zona rossa di Coronavirus in Italia, e che nella sua vita ha avuto un incidente che gli ha fatto perdere la memoria dei 12 anni passati.

È andata in onda ieri sera su *Rai 1* in prima serata totalizzando più di 7 milioni di spettatori ed il 26% di share. Da segnalare che il dottor Piccioni ha fatto un cameo nella puntata di ieri, in cui interpretava un paziente.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fiction in 8 puntate, prodotta da Lux Vide, con protagonista *Luca Argentero* ed ispirata ai libri scritti da *Pierdante Piccioni*, medico e primario dell'ospedale di *Codogno*, prima zona rossa di Coronavirus in Italia, e che nella sua vita ha avuto un incidente che gli ha fatto perdere la memoria dei 12 anni passati.
> 
> È andata in onda ieri sera su *Rai 1* in prima serata totalizzando più di 7 milioni di spettatori ed il 26% di share. Da segnalare che il dottor Camilli ha fatto un cameo nella puntata di ieri, in cui interpretava un paziente.


.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2020)

Stasera seconda puntata. Chi lo guarderà?


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera seconda puntata. Chi lo guarderà?




Lo dico ovviamente con simpatia e scherzando: come fai a guardare le fiscion di rai uno? 

Per me sono così moleste che mi stupisco che la CIA non le usi per torturare i terroristi dell'ISIS


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lo dico ovviamente con simpatia e scherzando: come fai a guardare le fiscion di rai uno?
> 
> Per me sono così moleste che mi stupisco che la CIA non le usi per torturare i terroristi dell'ISIS


Sei rimasto a 10 anni fa, ultimamente le fiction Rai, eccetto le tradizionali Don Matteo e Un Medico in Famiglia, stanno seguendo l'onda della serialità odierna. Fatti un giro su Raiplay e guardati i Medici, L'amica geniale e La Strada di Casa. Io la sto guardando e, pur reputando Argentero un cane di attore, non mi sta dispiacendo.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sei rimasto a 10 anni fa, ultimamente le fiction Rai, eccetto le tradizionali Don Matteo e Un Medico in Famiglia, stanno seguendo l'onda della serialità odierna. Fatti un giro su Raiplay e guardati i Medici, L'amica geniale e La Strada di Casa. Io la sto guardando e, pur reputando Argentero un cane di attore, non mi sta dispiacendo.




Facciamo anche 15 anni 

I titoli che hai citato nemmeno li conosco infatti, sport esclusi, saranno minimo 15 anni che non guardo una prima serata di Rai uno. Però se le fanno continuamente buon per loro, ma essendo io cresciuto con Totò, Sordi, Gassman, Tognazzi, i mitici Bud e Terence, Risi, Monicelli, Steno, De Sica, ecc. guardare quelle robe è davvero inconcepibile.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera seconda puntata. Chi lo guarderà?



Io, sempre fedele a Mamma Rai


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2020)

beh si ci voleva proprio adesso una bella fiction che parlasse di medici ospedali morti e sofferenze...sai mai che fosse un periodo troppo frivolo questo...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2020)

*Botto di ascolti: seconda puntata a 8 milioni di spettatori e 29% di share. Un milione in più rispetto alla puntata precedente.*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Facciamo anche 15 anni
> 
> I titoli che hai citato nemmeno li conosco infatti, sport esclusi, saranno minimo 15 anni che non guardo una prima serata di Rai uno. Però se le fanno continuamente buon per loro, ma *essendo io cresciuto con Totò, Sordi, Gassman, Tognazzi, i mitici Bud e Terence, Risi, Monicelli, Steno, De Sica, ecc. guardare quelle robe è davvero inconcepibile.*



Idem  Delle fiction Rai ho apprezzato solo "Rocco Schiavone"


----------



## fabri47 (9 Aprile 2020)

Terza puntata stasera.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2020)

*Nuovo record! 30% di share e più di 8 milioni.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Aprile 2020)

Stasera ultima puntata della prima parte di stagione. Pareri?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Maggio 2020)

Partito molto prevenuto... invece è una serie che si lascia guardare con piacere!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2020)

-4 alla seconda parte della prima stagione. È stata acquistata anche all'estero.


----------



## kipstar (14 Ottobre 2020)

domani sera. ripresa della serie....


----------



## Hellscream (15 Ottobre 2020)

La Mazzieri... mamma mia la Mazzieri...


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2020)

stavano aspettando la seconda ondata o è solo una coincidenza questa data ?
ormai tutto è lecito pur di fare ascolti


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La Mazzieri... mamma mia la Mazzieri...


Gnocca super e molto sottovalutata, forse perchè è apparsa poche volte. Ma anche la Gioli e la Tabasco non scherzano. Stasera guarderò, la prima mezza stagione non mi è dispiaciuta.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> stavano aspettando la seconda ondata o è solo una coincidenza questa data ?
> ormai tutto è lecito pur di fare ascolti


Vero, il grande successo è dovuto soprattutto al fatto di essere trasmessa sempre al momento giusto. Incredibile. Durante il lockdown fece circa 9 milioni quasi 10. Vediamo senza, secondo me scenderà a 6-7 milioni che sarebbe comunque un grande ascolto.


----------



## sacchino (15 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fiction in 8 puntate, prodotta da Lux Vide, con protagonista *Luca Argentero* ed ispirata ai libri scritti da *Pierdante Piccioni*, medico e primario dell'ospedale di *Codogno*, prima zona rossa di Coronavirus in Italia, e che nella sua vita ha avuto un incidente che gli ha fatto perdere la memoria dei 12 anni passati.
> 
> È andata in onda ieri sera su *Rai 1* in prima serata totalizzando più di 7 milioni di spettatori ed il 26% di share. Da segnalare che il dottor Piccioni ha fatto un cameo nella puntata di ieri, in cui interpretava un paziente.



Secondo me questa fiction porta sfiga l'altra volta dopo alcuni episodio l'hanno interrotta per Covid, ora è bastato solo dire che l'avrebbero messa in onda che i contagi sono schizzati, mi verrebbe da pensare che i positivi sono tutte donne innamorate di Argentero.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa fiction porta sfiga l'altra volta dopo alcuni episodio *l'hanno interrotta per Covid*, ora è bastato solo dire che l'avrebbero messa in onda che i contagi sono schizzati, mi verrebbe da pensare che i positivi sono tutte donne innamorate di Argentero.


Piccola correzione. La fiction, poco prima della messa in onda, già si sapeva che sarebbe stata trasmessa in parte. Il direttore di Rai 1 Coletta, come da lui affermato in un'intervista al Fatto Quotidiano, ha preferito trasmettere comunque le prime quattro puntate che erano già pronte così beneficiavano dal traino dell'ultima stagione trasmessa di Don Matteo che era finita una settimana prima ed è sempre della Lux (infatti la prima puntata di Doc inizio con uno sketch tra Argentero, Terence Hill nei panni del prete e Nino Frassica che fa Cecchini), piuttosto che preferire il rinvio.

A causa del lockdown, diciamo che non hanno potuto fare le riprese dell'intera serie in modo che già ad aprile venisse trasmessa tutta.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2020)

*Botto di ascolti per la quinta puntata: circa 7 milioni e mezzo di spettatori e 32% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto di ascolti per la quinta puntata: circa 7 milioni e mezzo di spettatori e 32% di share.*


Incredibile. Confermati più o meno gli ascolti fatti durante il lockdown. Pazzesco!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Ottobre 2020)

La serie è molto carina, si lascia guardare volentieri. Finalmente un bel prodotto rai. Argentero molto bravo


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> La serie è molto carina, si lascia guardare volentieri. Finalmente un bel prodotto rai. Argentero molto bravo


La serialità Rai è cresciuta tantissimo. Ti consiglio Mare Fuori in onda ogni mercoledì su Rai 2. Va in onda da qualche settimana, ma la puoi recuperare su Raiplay dove ci sono tutte le puntate trasmesse finora in ogni caso. Intanto, Doc è stata venduta in Francia, Spagna e Portogallo, così come in USA dove andrà in onda un remake.


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> La serie è molto carina, si lascia guardare volentieri. Finalmente un bel prodotto rai. Argentero molto bravo



Vero. E' la prima volta che guardo un programma sulla rai dai tempi dell'albero azzurro.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Bella puntata ieri, finalmente tornano le dinamiche tra Doc ed il primario che erano rimaste in sospeso.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quanto ho goduto quanto Doc ha tirato fuori il cellulare con la foto delle prove, dopo che il primario gliele aveva bruciate pensando di averla fatta franca


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2020)

Ora in onda l'ultima puntata!


----------



## bmb (19 Novembre 2020)

Molto bella. Aspetto una seconda serie per giudicarla sulla lunga distanza. Ma rispetto alla media italiana il livello è proprio diverso.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Molto bella. Aspetto una seconda serie per giudicarla sulla lunga distanza. Ma rispetto alla media italiana il livello è proprio diverso.


Mercoledì prossimo, fa L'Alligatore su Rai 2 con Matteo Martari. Promette bene. Penso che ci dedicherò un topic nei prossimi giorni.

La Lux, in ogni caso, è diventata una macchina da guerra nella serialità. Ogni serie tv che fa, dalle più popolari Don Matteo e Che Dio Ci Aiuti, fino alle più impegnate Doc o Diavoli su Sky sceglie sempre ottimi cast e fa grandissimi ascolti. Chissà quanti soldi hanno. La Rai deve molto a Bernabei e co.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2020)

*Botto storico di ascolti per l'ultima puntata: 8.504.000 di spettatori ed oltre il 30% di share. Travolto Harry Potter e La Camera dei Segreti su Canale 5, che ha raccolto 2.391.000 spettatori ed il 12.60% di share.*


----------



## Hellscream (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto storico di ascolti per l'ultima puntata: 8.504.000 di spettatori ed oltre il 30% di share. Travolto Harry Potter e La Camera dei Segreti su Canale 5, che ha raccolto 2.391.000 spettatori ed il 12.60% di share.*



Vabbè, non che sfida è, HP è un film di 20 anni fa che hanno già dato 200000 volte


----------



## bmb (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto storico di ascolti per l'ultima puntata: 8.504.000 di spettatori ed oltre il 30% di share. Travolto Harry Potter e La Camera dei Segreti su Canale 5, che ha raccolto 2.391.000 spettatori ed il 12.60% di share.*



La programmazione di canale 5 è nauseabonda. Si salva solo il sabato sera grazie ad un magistrale Gerry Scotti.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vabbè, non che sfida è, HP è un film di 20 fa che hanno già dato 200000 volte


Diciamo che Canale 5, eccetto il sabato sera con la De Filippi, non è più competitiva. Ormai punta a fare il 10% in prima serata. Il giovedì e la domenica poi, contro le fiction Rai specie le "Luxate", sono una batosta per il biscione.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2020)

Ma vogliamo parlare delle musiche? Altro punto forte della fiction. Questa è  !


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare delle musiche? Altro punto forte della fiction. Questa è  !



Non ho visto la serie ma noto delle splendide presenze femminili...


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto storico di ascolti per l'ultima puntata: 8.504.000 di spettatori ed oltre il 30% di share. Travolto Harry Potter e La Camera dei Segreti su Canale 5, che ha raccolto 2.391.000 spettatori ed il 12.60% di share.*



come in primavera,serie medica e boom di ascolti in pseudolockdown.
ora sotto con le repliche di E.R. medici in prima linea,grey's anatomy,chicago med e doctor house
bisogna vendere pubblicità con l'empatia su medici e infermieri.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> come in primavera,serie medica e boom di ascolti in pseudolockdown.
> ora sotto con le repliche di E.R. medici in prima linea,grey's anatomy,chicago med e doctor house
> bisogna vendere pubblicità con l'empatia su medici e infermieri.



L’empatia verso medici e infermieri dovrebbe esserci a prescindere.


----------

